# Shop size



## Renuraki (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi there 
I was wondering what size shops you guys have?
I've a space in the yard were I could maybe get a 12×8 shed/shop if I pushed my luck and wallet (not to mention the wife) I could get a 14×12 shed. But that would give me construction problems.
I'm wondering if this is too small to work? Or do you make do with what you have at hand?
Thank
Joe the joiner


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I believe that a small shop is better than no shop at all. You can do a lot with just hand tools and portable power tools.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I currently use a 10'x11' spare bedroom in my apartment, so I don't see why that 8'x12' wouldn't work if it had to. Obviously it's dependent on what kind of work you want to do, and how. Working with larger pieces may get annoying, but probably still doable. Keep tool storage in mind as well, as it can eat up space quickly. May have to get creative in that area.

*EDIT:* I should also probably mention I'm a handtool only (other than cordless drill) shop in my apartment.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

What do you plan to DO in your shop and what is the climate where you live? Meaning, how likely is it that you could bring stuff outside the actual shop to work on it?

My shop is in a 24×16 building. My wife got 6 feet of it so my shop is 16×18. But I'm building her a garden shed this year and taking that 6 feet (her suggestion, not mine). So I'm going to end up with the whole 26×16 

12×14 would be better, but I can tell you as someone who now has 16×18 that you'll want bigger unless you can be creative with space management.


----------



## Kelby (Oct 19, 2011)

Depends on what you want to make.

I started with one bay of a two-car garage, then took over the other bay, and then moved to a house where I could have a three car garage. I wish I had a more space still.

Make do with what you can, but understand that you will definitely want more. In a 12×8 shop, you will be limited in what you can make. (Dining tables are probably out.)


----------



## joebob1611 (Dec 4, 2012)

I think any size could be made to work with enough ingenuity and planning. It certainly won't be the best setup, but depending on what tools you have and what you want to build, I'm sure it could be made to work. As for me, I don't have the planning or ingenuity, so I just bought a 8×16 shed for the back yard to move all my non-woodworking stuff out of the garage so I can convert it into my dedicated shop. This will give me about a 20×20 workspace.

In my old house I had a 1 car garage and had about a 12×18 shop. It actually worked out pretty well.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

I would say that most things you could get done in there with a little planning. I only have a one car garage and half of that contains lawn equipment and other such. I would think where you would want your tools and how much swing you have with them. Build a small deck in front of your shed and use that space as well. Bigger things can be cut outside as can assembly. This is my method for doing things. Or I make sure that when I am doing a big glue up, I wait until the end of the evening and do it before I walk inside for the night and do leave it in my small work area. I was in a guitar building shop in Spain that was literally the size of a closet, well maybe not, but it was smaller than a shed. This man produced some wonderful instruments in that shop. I think you should have plenty of room no matter what you do. And I think deep down inside, even the guys with the big shops still wish for more room


----------



## jofm3 (Sep 17, 2008)

I just built a 28" x 34" shop last year and I could use more. LOL Build it to fit your space and budget, no one wants to be 'shop poor'. Besides, it doesn't matter how big or small you build it, you will be out of space soon enough!! HAVE FUN


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Consider the footprint of stationary tools like the tablesaw and bandsaw. Add to that room to maneuver stock around the tools. I think you will find a much larger shop size will serve you well. 
Do you have a garage space to use? Rolling tool stands can help store tools against a wall when not in use.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

12X8 is pretty small, but it really depends on what you want to do in there. If you have dreams of putting many stationary machines, like a contractor table saw, bandsaw, jointer, ect… you would constantly be playing tetris to get to the machine you need. If you are using hand tools you might be able to get away with it.

I would consider having Garage Door on it, so you could effectively remove one wall if you needed some more space for sheet goods and set ups.

Grizzly has a shop planner that you could get an idea of size, compaired to machines that would go in it: http://www.grizzly.com/workshopplanner.aspx


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Joe,

Check out this Lumberjock's project and then check out his Bio about his shop (or should I say the lack of a shop) .http://lumberjocks.com/projects/23295

We all would love to have a big shop, but I agree with Charles; a small shop is better than no shop at all.

enjoy your woodworking and welcome to LJ's


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a small 2 car garage, 20' x 20'. It's adequate for now but will get tight when I add a few more machines.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

IMO, that 8ft dimension is just TOO small to even turn around in when holding on to a piece of lumber. As Charles says, much can be done with hand tools and portable power tools, however I would not rush into limiting yourself to ONLY that type of woodworking. A 12×14 shop would be much more flexible in allowing you to utilize various forms of larger WW equipment as needed. Plus you need a certain amount of room to store lumber and your tools out-of-the-way so that you can actually do some work in there… *;-)*

I am fortunate to have a good sized shop, 24×30 garage and only 1/4 of it is for the motorcycle and the associated automotive tools.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

When I designed my shop, I put in a set of french doors so I could roll the table saw in front of the doors (and still walk past it) and pass a piece of stock through it. I've done this same "trick" when passing long stock through my planer. My clamp rack is on wheels, my planer, jointer, bandsaw, table saw. Pretty much anything heavy except my workbench (which doubles as an outfeed table for the table saw) is on wheels. My sliding miter saw is on one of those stands that folds up, wheels around like a 2-wheel dolly and stands against the wall when not in use.

It really only takes a few minutes to decide what machines you need and roll them out to where you can use them. I often have my sliding miter set up outside the shop, where I chunk stuff down to rough length, then pass it through the planer sitting in the french door doorway and then it goes to the table saw.

I work alone almost all the time. So I tend to cut things into manageable pieces and I probably generate more waste doing this, but with a little fore-thought, not much more waste.

I can not WAIT to get that 6×16 piece of building from my wife though. Partially because I'll also get 2 more doors and a window for ventilation


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

My shop is 240×240…inches, that is. Doesn't it make my 2-car garage sound bigger?


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

I make do with a dinky one car garage. About 1/3 of that is lawn and garden stuff. Having the ability to open the garage door helps immensely. If you are building a shop of whatever size, I second the recommendation to put a garage door on it.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

28 ft. by 50ft. with 10 foot ceilings. All shops can always be bigger.


----------



## NGK (Mar 2, 2013)

Several thoughts come to mined. If your climate permits, just store your tools in the mini-shop and move them outside when weather permits you to work. Even with a bigger shop I mount alot of the heavier tools on one-way wheels to slide them "out" from the wall, and then back in storage position when done. Another option is the hinge a workbend to the wall, folding it down for the use of benchtop portable tools, and then back up for storage or moving another tool into the "workbench" site.

If you ever get serious about woodworking, it sounds like you'll have to move your residence. Regardless, as someone else posted, every shop is soon too small.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I worked out of a 14' x 14' shop. I spent a lot of time on the lawn. I am so happy I don't have to do that anymore, but anything is better than nothing.


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

There was a 12' x 19' storage room attached to the garage of my house when I first saw it. It's pretty much why I bought the house. It works fine and I am very very grateful for the space. But if I had another couple of hundred square feet it probably still would not be big enough. No matter what size shop you have you will work around its limitations. You will find ingenious storage solutions, make devices that you can fold up and store someplace else if possible, work outdoors if possible when the weather permits etc….
Enjoy what you have.


----------



## rockindavan (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a one car 10×20. The size can be very limiting, but a shop is better then no shop. Can you make it a bit taller? Using 10' instead of 8' could add a lot of space for lumber storage and such that could free up some floor space and make moving wood around easier.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

My studio is currently 1,250 sq ft … but I started in a 15×15 basement 14 years ago… I kinda miss the intimacy and the low overhead.. and the inability to work on huge projects… 12×8 though tiny is better than nothing, and if you are about smaller projects it could work fine…. just put everything on wheels.. which I started in my first shop and now my place is so big I have to have wheels to move around the ever growing amount of tools and wood.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

My shop is 15×20 with a 10×10 addition built 10 years ago. IT IS NEVER BIG ENOUGH! Before I remarried I considered turning the house into a multileveled workshop and the workshop into one bedroom with a living room apartment. (Laughing) Disclaimer.. I am not responsible for what happens to you if you make this suggestion to your spouse.


----------



## Bieser (Oct 30, 2012)

My first shop was something like 12×18 It was shared by lots of garden equipment. Next was literally a closet where all my portable tools would go and I would work on the back deck off of one outlet. Next two car garage. And now working on mine currently, it is 14×24… So yes if your well organized (im not usually) I think you can work out of either size. I promise you wont regret the bigger space vs smaller and probably over the long term isn't as big of difference in costs. Consider getting one with a little loft space for extra storage.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

I had a 10×7 and it soon became obvious it was much too small to be of much value as a place to do any serious woodworking. I know if you just use hand tools and it isn't used to store the patio furniture and BBQ grill you 
could get by I suppose. I'm still in the process of enlarging my space. It will be around 10×15 when I'm done.

I highly recommend you go for the 12×14 shop. Whatever hassle you have to bear you likely won't be happy with a 12×8 shop, ever.

For me , my ideal minimum would be around 16×24.But restrictions here won't allow for that.

But to answer your question point blank, yes 12×8 is to small imo.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

My shop is only 220sq.ft. I have just about every tool a woodworker would want or need. I've been annoyed working in it for the last couple of years because a big new bandsaw was hard to place without some serious crowding. However, I did finally find a new configuration that is comfortable and workable without any major compromises. My suggestion is to start with whatever you have or can build and either adapt to that or find a way to get more space later. At least you will be woodworking in the meantime.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

My dream shop would be say 36' x 72'! It is possible that after that I could think I have some room to spread out. (Laughing)


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't know, I've a fellow LJ buddy with a 50' x 100' shop that just seems like the size of the world to me. Sure he is a a pro, but for me, I would just get lost and never get/ keep the the place clean enough, at least once in awhile… ;-)

My shop is a measly 24' x 30' by comparison, And I still am challenged to keep it clean. .. ;-)


----------



## eddswoods (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a 10' x 12' shed and I have run electric to it underground. I put 2' wide work benches on each long wall. One runs the full 12' and the other is 8'. As far as power tools I used all bench top tools. On the long side I have a portable 10" table saw on a homemade mobile base that rolls under the end of the bench when not in use, the rest of the tools are on the top of the bench starting with a 4" x 24" belts sander with 6" disk, a 10" chop saw, a Rikon mini lathe and a full size Dremel scroll saw. At the rear of the shed I have a 10" band saw, a bench top drill press and a jet over under planer all three on home made roll around bases with drawers. The other work bench is for project assembly and on the end I have an 8" variable speed grinder for sharpening. Yes all of the tools are usable in the space they occupy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Clean? We are supposed to clean up??? I never knew! You know in some parts fo the world this could be a serious offense. (LAUGHING)


----------



## Dakkar (Feb 14, 2013)

A determined woodworker can make even the smallest space work, as Dilo Fernandino demonstrates in Huff's link. If there's any way at all, though, you're going to want to go with the larger shed. That extra 72 sq. ft. will make all the difference.

Here's a creative consideration I've seen done before. If there is driveway or deck space of some sort adjacent to the shed, it's possible to keep larger tools on rollers so they can be moved out for use. You could store them inside the shed and roll them out for use. It would be a bit like working on a construction site. This would limit you to only working on nice days, of course, unless you had something like a carport nearby. There's also the neighborhood noise factor to consider, as well.

Another approach would be to optimize your shop space in much the way Ron Paulk did with his portable workshop: Ron Paulk's Mobile Wood Shop . He's got a Sketchup plan for it at the Sketchup 3D Warehouse.


----------



## KelvinGrove (Mar 1, 2013)

I have about 2500 Sq. Feet. Unfortunately, my wife stores things like a living room suite, dining room furniture, beds for the kids and all that jazz in most of it…..but one of these days!

Actually, I have a two car garage and get pretty much all of it. Me problem isn't space, its power. I spend half my time plugging and un-plugging.


----------



## SebringDon (Feb 1, 2013)

I work out of a one-car garage shared with all sorts of storage, but I manage to pull off some decent-sized work. For me, it's about organization and planning. I try to keep as much as possible on the walls and off the floor, saving that room for whatever operation I've got going on.

I also find that planning in "kit" mode lets me make the most of that small area. I work a project in three distinct stages I refer to as cutting, shaping, and finishing. When I set things up in cutting mode, I cut all the pieces for one or more projects at one time. Then the panel saw setup becomes an assembly table, and out comes the bandsaw, drill press, sanders and such. All those hunks of wood get drilled and shaped as necessary, and the workbench gets a workout. Third stage is mostly on the assembly table. I've got glue, a nail gun, screw driver, stains, paints or other finishes… and no dust blowing around.

Try to do it all at one time in a small shop, and I think it gets a lot tougher.

The only downside is the other day I had company with a couple of "kits" sitting around. "Oh, you make Ikea kits, is that it?" Well, not exactly, but when you see a project as a pile of pre-finished wood pieces with all the hardware in a stack waiting for final assembly, it sorta looks that way.


----------



## knotnow (Mar 10, 2013)

Anything is better then nothing. I finally just started woodworking last summer after wanting too all my life since school, some 40+ years. I will be doubling work in my garage between vehicles and woodworking but I'm starting to build an auxillary shop in a spare room of 13×13 in my basement using bench top tools with the exception of the lathe because my garage is unheated and in the midwest it gets too cold in the winter to go out there. You'll most likely grow with time as your wife sees the beautiful and useful items you can make for your home and as gifts. Nothing like a beautiful handmade jewelery box for the wife. I'm still wanting to build a shed to get all of the gardening implements out of my garage. I guess you can never have too much. Be well and create.


----------



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

I just walled in a corner of my dads warehouse for my shop. It's about 12×20 and its big enough for what I do. It didn't seem big enough at first but once I got all my stuff (not like I had a lot haha) moved in and somewhat organized i saw it was definitely more than enough for what I needed. I would love to have a bigger floor area but I'm satisfied with what I have. Like some of the guys have already said, a little shop is better than no shop at all!


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Im currently set up in what is aupposed to be my kitchen.. when winter breaks im layin out a 16×24 building though..which will have to house my SRT-4.. and my tools.. of course it may not happen


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

anything is better then nothing…make some tools mobile,maybe you could roll tools outside to have more room…add storage in creative ways like if you make a tool stand portable add drawers for storage…having a place to put hand tools/supplies is a must in a small shop,less clutter more efficiency…


----------



## Tomj (Nov 18, 2011)

My shop is a 11' by 14' upstairs old bedroom and in that shop I have a floor drill press, grizzly edge sander, grizzly bandsaw, dewalt planer, ridgid table saw, dewalt 10" miter saw, delta dust collector all piped to each tool, a jet 12" by 20" lathe and I just moved out my old jointer to get ready for a new grizzly 6" by 46" jointer. You would think it would be cramped but I have tried many different set ups and finally have a set up that works and takes advantage of any space I have. In the end if you want to woodwork you can keep tools bunched up against walls and pull each one out when it's needed, though I have my tools stationary for the dust collection and did not want to use that much flex pipe in order to move them. At this point, I just want to concentrate on working wood.


----------

